
Chinese National Charged with Committing Theft of Trade Secrets - panny
https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/chinese-national-charged-committing-theft-trade-secrets
======
greglindahl
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18738775](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18738775)
\-- 238 points and 141 comments from yesterday

------
wand3r
Trump does a lot of dumb shit but getting tough on China is smart policy.
China enforced outrageous constraints on businesses that operate within its
borders.

~~~
flatline
It could be smart in principle, I’m just afraid that in practice it is not.

------
alottafunchata
I'm happy to hear this.

